# Kandy due soon, need help determining when!



## Krmal90 (Apr 28, 2021)

Kandy is a maiden mare and due anytime (pasture bred). So far we have not really been experiencing really any textbook signs. She has been bagging up a little at night the past week and then it shrivels back up during the day. She had been looking very wide up until today, I think her belly has dropped but it's hard for me to tell. Baby was not moving for a few days but today baby was kicking and moving so hard. She has been swishing and nipping all day and calling for the other horses. Hasn't been eating much hay for about a week, only wants grain and light grazing. She looks very loose all over. I was hoping she would have it today but maybe I'm all kinds of off... what do you all think??


----------



## Krmal90 (Apr 28, 2021)

Here are pictures from the 15th


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 28, 2021)

Is there some way you can test her milk with pH strips ? It usually gives a good idea if baby is on its way or not. pH will drop from about 8.0 to 6.4-6.0, even below 6.0 sometimes. Did it with my mare and worked very well. She dropped to 6.0 or lower and 24 hours later, we had a baby.

All you need is pool pH test strips (fresh, otherwise you'll get a bad reading) and one or two drops of milk. Also, look at milk consistency.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Krmal90 (Apr 28, 2021)

JFNM miniatures said:


> Is there some way you can test her milk with pH strips ? It usually gives a good idea if baby is on its way or not. pH will drop from about 8.0 to 6.4-6.0, even below 6.0 sometimes. Did it with my mare and worked very well. She dropped to 6.0 or lower and 24 hours later, we had a baby.
> 
> All you need is pool pH test strips (fresh, otherwise you'll get a bad reading) and one or two drops of milk. Also, look at milk consistency.
> 
> Hope this helps.



No milk comes out


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 28, 2021)

JFNM Miniatures is right. Ph tests are an extremely helpful tool. Don’t worry about no milk at this point. It should come in as she gets closer. Can you get a picture from directly under her udder to help us see how big it is? She does look pretty slacked off. What was her conditioning prior to being heavy in foal?


----------



## Krmal90 (Apr 28, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> JFNM Miniatures is right. Ph tests are an extremely helpful tool. Don’t worry about no milk at this point. It should come in as she gets closer. Can you get a picture from directly under her udder to help us see how big it is? She does look pretty slacked off. What was her conditioning prior to being heavy in foal?



This is how she looked March 19th, around the time I got her. How many more weeks would you guess? I'll get an updated photo of her udder in the morning.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 28, 2021)

It is extremely difficult to predict solely off of size. In the more current I guess it looks like she “could” be dropping. But it’s hard to tell without previous similar pictures.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Apr 29, 2021)

Krmal90 said:


> No milk comes out



I honestly think she may need to bag up a little more, especially if you say no milk is out. Being a maiden mare, it is possible that she won't bag up until last minute, but still. If you could check often so see if she begins to milk... My mare wouldn't let her milk down until someone on the forum suggested it gently wiped he udder with a warm cloth. I did it two times, and then she started giving me about one or two drops, enough to test. Just an idea. But check on her often. Things can change very fast.


----------



## Krmal90 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Krmal90 (Apr 29, 2021)

These are pictures of her udder this morning. Baby is still kicking a lot.


----------



## Taz (Apr 29, 2021)

Going by the book it looks like she still needs time to get her bag going but they don't all read the book. Do you have a camera on her at night? You said she's not wanting to eat hay right now, have you increased her grain or added hay pellets, beetpulp or anything else to replace what she's not wanting? Do you know aprox. when she was bred?


----------



## MBENES (Apr 29, 2021)

I am following your posts closely, as I am going through the same thing with my mare, acquired March 13th. The main difference is that Consuelo foaled on May 29 last year and was put to pasture with a stud "right away", so theoretically she should be due beginning May 7. But I have also read that minis sometimes foal earlier than full size horses. I hope your girl and you have an easy time of it. I have been watching foaling videos to get a better idea of what I will be experiencing. I have sheep, but this is very different!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.

Id also say she has a little while to go yet. Keep a close eye on her udder for further development. In the last udder photo it looks as though it is just starting to develop an udder.


----------



## Krmal90 (Apr 29, 2021)

Taz said:


> Going by the book it looks like she still needs time to get her bag going but they don't all read the book. Do you have a camera on her at night? You said she's not wanting to eat hay right now, have you increased her grain or added hay pellets, beetpulp or anything else to replace what she's not wanting? Do you know aprox. when she was bred?


I was giving her a really good quality Bermuda which she decided a week ago she no longer wanted. I've since slowly bumped up her grain (Purina Enrich+, recommended by my vet) and today got her some Timothy hay which she is enjoying.


----------



## Taz (Apr 30, 2021)

Awesome! That was in no way a criticism, please don't think so, I'm a worrier.


----------



## Krmal90 (Apr 30, 2021)

Taz said:


> Awesome! That was in no way a criticism, please don't think so, I'm a worrier.


No worries!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 1, 2021)

I HATE maiden mares!!!! You can't count on "the book". She may or may not give you a full bag prior. However if you can get ANY liquid it would be wonderful. And having some Ph test strips (available at a pool/hot spa store or Walmart) would be nice. Otherwise, just check how sticky the liquid is. The more colostrum, the more sticky like honey it will feel on your fingers. Also, her butt muscles will get more relaxed. I started calling it a "jello butt" decades ago, and everyone now refers to it that way. 
Maiden mares often hold their foals up higher than experienced brood mares, but you should see if the foal drops low to go into foaling position. It can be a day in advance or as quick as a few hours.


----------



## Krmal90 (May 1, 2021)

Kandy was feeling good today I guess, she started running across the pasture faster than any prego mama I've seen!  Checked her udder last night, it was too dark for a picture, but her udder may have felt a little more full? I also thought maybe her belly was a little more "V" shaped than normal. She seems to be more sunken in at the hips...but I dont know, seems baby does somersaults in there cuz it's always changing shape lol


----------



## Krmal90 (May 2, 2021)

Ok, I feel like we're actually getting somewhere today! Her udder actually looked a bit more filled in today!


----------



## Taz (May 2, 2021)

Looks like the foal might be riding lower...and over to the left. LOL!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2021)

Im gonna say you have a little time yet  In the last lot of pic you have posted , the foal hasnt dropped as yet. The last Udder pic is showing some great development


----------



## Krmal90 (May 12, 2021)

Tonight Kandy had just the smallest amount of dry-ish dark brown blood around her vulva. Is that normal? Foal was kicking tonight as well. Pictures are from a couple days ago.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 12, 2021)

Looking at her udder Id say you have a bit to go yet..................... BUT seeing as though she is a maiden mare, anythings possible.

Mares usually lose the mucous plug a few days to a week before foaling. Id really be watching her like a hawk now. Even though her udder isnt "full" , it may not completely fill before she foals.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 13, 2021)

When you have a chance can you take a photo standing directly behind her? say 5+ meters back. It will give us an indication on how the foal is is currently positioned.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2021)

How’s your mare coming along ?


----------



## Krmal90 (May 19, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> How’s your mare coming along ?


Not a whole lot of change! There may be a bit more udder growth but not enough to be sure..


----------



## Krmal90 (May 19, 2021)

There may be more changed than I thought, I just took these pictures today


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 19, 2021)

That is a big change! I find it best to take pictures frequently to compare.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 19, 2021)

Any chance you can test ph? That udder I’d expect to grow some but you can see how firm it’s looking and how much less of a crease there is.


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 19, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Any chance you can test ph? That udder I’d expect to grow some but you can see how firm it’s looking and how much less of a crease there is.



100% agree with elisabeth.conder. I was going to say the same thing! pH test would really help you to have a better idea.


----------



## Krmal90 (May 19, 2021)

Still no milk


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 19, 2021)

That’s okay. Sometimes you are never able to express milk till after foaling. Keep trying as you are able don’t sweat it if you can’t. But I would definitely be watching her closer.


----------



## Krmal90 (May 19, 2021)

I was guesstimating by the 26th, do you think that would be about right or could she go longer?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 19, 2021)

Well it’s very hard to predict. Some will progress fast and foal fast. Others will stall. I do think she could be getting close to the interesting stage.


----------



## Krmal90 (May 20, 2021)

She had her colt sometime last night or this morning!! He is everything I wanted!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 20, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 20, 2021)

Krmal90 said:


> She had her colt sometime last night or this morning!! He is everything I wanted!


Congratulations! Look how long his tail is! He is adorable!


----------



## Krmal90 (May 20, 2021)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Baylee08 (May 20, 2021)

He's a keeper. Congratulations.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 20, 2021)

Congrats! Love his spotted butt!  PS: Just went back and enlarged the photos.......He's got a nice head too! I agree that you've got a "keeper".


----------



## Krmal90 (May 20, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Taz (May 20, 2021)

Congratulations! He's adorable. So happy everything went well.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 20, 2021)

Congratulations! I actually saw your post on Facebook and was like hmmm that mare looks familiar!


----------



## Krmal90 (May 20, 2021)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Congratulations! I actually saw your post on Facebook and was like hmmm that mare looks familiar!


lol I've been spamming Facebook


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 21, 2021)

Oh! love the spots! So cute ! Congrats !


----------

